# 102 Halloween websites



## night-owl

Here are 102 Halloween websites, divided into 18 catagories:

HALLOWEEN:

http://halloween.lisamorton.com/

http://tartanplace.com/ 

http://www.factmonster.com/spot/halloween.html 

http://www.halloweenmagazine.com/

http://halloween.com/

http://www.everythinghalloween.com/index.html

http://www.halloween-online.com/

http://www.holidays.net/halloween/

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/

http://www.operationlettertosanta.com/halloween/halloween_index.htm

http://www.geocities.com/~stuarts1031/halloween.html

http://www.geocities.com/heartfeltholidays/halloween.html

http://www.benjerry.com/halloween/

http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Halloween/Halloween-Monsters.html

http://www.halloweenassociation.com/


HALLOWEEN LINKS:

http://www.hauntedwisconsin.com/links/ 

http://rats2u.com/halloween/halloween_index.htm


HALLOWEEN HISTORY:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween

http://ipc.paganearth.com/diaryarticles/bonus/halloween/history.html 

http://www.celticspirit.org/samhain.htm

http://www.linguatics.com/origins_of_halloween.htm

http://www.historychannel.com/exhibits/halloween/

http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/religion/re0199.html


DEFENDING HALLOWEEN (INCLUDES A LOT OF HISTORY):

http://www.featherlessbiped.com/halloween/hallows.htm 


GHOSTS & HAUNTINGS/GHOST STORIES:

http://www.geocities.com/trampingground/ 

http://www.halloweenghoststories.com/

http://www.theshadowlands.net/ghost/ 

http://www.castleofspirits.com/index.html 

http://www.libraryghost.com/ 

http://www.headlesshorseman.co.uk/

http://www.ghosttoghost.com/menu.htm

http://www.ghoststudy.com

http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/

http://www.lostdestinations.com/haunted.htm

http://www.ghosts.org/


MONSTERS/CREATURES:

http://nli.northampton.ac.uk/ass/psych-staff/sjs/blackdog.htm 

http://istina.rin.ru/eng/ufo/text/341.html

http://www.fvza.org/index.html 

http://www.cnb-scene.com/brayupdate.html 

http://www.monstrous.com/

http://www.cryptozoology.com/

http://paranormal.about.com/library/weekly/aa102300a.htm?r=94


WITCHES:

http://d21c.com/walpurgis9/halloween/witches.html


SUPERSTITIONS/MYTHS/TRADITIONS:

http://www.corsinet.com/trivia/scary.html

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/halloween/halloween.asp 

http://marriage.about.com/cs/customstraditions/a/divinationgames.htm

http://www.bcpl.net/~hutmanpr/wakegame.html


PLACES TO VISIT:

http://www.castlehalloween.com/

http://www.hauntedsalem.com/

http://www.pumpkinshow.com/

http://www.pumpkinfestival.com/

http://www.anokahalloween.com/

http://www.stanleyhotel.com/

http://www.dannycouchfanaddicts.com/halloweeninhawaii.htm

http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/hhn/

http://www.gardnervillage.com/events.php?day=01&month=10&year=2007

http://www.rosenbach.org/programs/rtb/rtb05.html

http://www.pumpkinwalk.com/Gallery.html


COLLECTING/VINTAGE:

http://www.halloweencollector.com/

http://collectibles.about.com/library/halloween/bl2002clarkb.htm

http://www.vintagehalloween.com/


ART:

http://halloweenartexhibit.com


STUFF TO BUY:

http://www.hauntedstudio.com/ 

http://www.cafepress.com/irishcountry/1737687 

http://www.coffinitup.com/

http://www.halloweenmart.com/

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/

http://www.madmartian.com/eyes/eye_menu_infl.htm

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/enter.htm


DECORATING:

http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html

http://www.yardhaunter.com/

http://members.tripod.com/~Motomom/index-2.html

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

http://www.llund.com/halloween.htm

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/index.html

http://www.bastardrat.com/

http://roadsidehaunt.com/

http://www.homestead.com/alba_56/props.html

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Corridor/9666/

http://www.make-stuff.com/hollidays/halloween.htm


FREE HALLOWEEN PRINTABLES:

http://www.1halloween.net/index.html

http://halloween.momsbreak.com/


PUMPKIN CARVING:

http://pumpkinglow.com/Patterns.htm

http://www.pumpkinmasters.com/

http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/


RECIPES:

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art5461.asp

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/et_hd_halloween/

http://www.hookerycookery.com/hween-menu.htm

http://southernfood.about.com/od/pumpkinpies/r/bl30629u.htm

http://www.drinkswap.com/drinks/detail.asp?recipe_id=767

http://www.bbonline.com/recipe/secondpenny_ct_recipe3.html


GAMES TO PLAY:

http://bellaonline.org/misc/quiz/monsters/index.asp

http://www.cavernsofblood.com/

http://www.jigzone.com/g.php?37

http://members.aol.com/chaosatlanta/halloween/fun.html

http://dedge.com/flash/hangman/


CELTIC/IRISH:

http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/3Focloir/Halloween.html

http://www.movilleinishowen.com/history/mythology _intro.htm 
(this site also contains Halloween info. under 'Folklore' and 'Photo Gallery') 

http://www.ucc.ie/celt/

http://www.luminarium.org/mythology/ireland/

http://babel.uoregon.edu/yamada/guides/irish.html


----------



## night-owl

Oops. I left out a recipe:

http://irelandnow.com/colcannon.html


----------



## night-owl

And last, but not least, fairies:

http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk/folklore/folklore.html 

http://www.irelandseye.com/animation/intro.html


----------



## night-owl

As I expand my list do you guys want me to add the links? Or is this just too long?


----------



## slightlymad

Thankyou I have been sloooooowly rebuilding my links for 2 years now and this helps alot.


----------



## night-owl

Well, here you go then: 

HALLOWEEN:

http://www.djmcadam.com/halloween.htm

DEFENDING HALLOWEEN:	

http://altreligion.about.com/library/weekly/aa101502a.htm 

MONSTERS/CREATURES:

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/stevemcnally/myths/hp.html

STUFF TO BUY:

http://www.casamexicanafolkart.com/the_day_of_the_dead.html

SCOTTISH:

http://www.electricscotland.com/kids/stories/


----------

